# 120 degree V grooving bit?



## patrick_g (Jul 23, 2010)

I live sort of at the edge of civilization and have general hardware and lumber yards as well as Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart, and the like as a source of tools and supplies so anything out of the plane Jane ordinary is difficult or impossible to find. Everyone has 90 degree V groove bits but no one has 120 degree V groove bits and I need a wider shallower cut (prefer 120 degree.) I thought of a few ways to try to get the cut by shimming/jigging etc but it got complicated for my beginner's skill level. Any suggestions where I might get a 120 degree V grooving bit without having to have one custom made (too pricy.) 

TIA for any help,

Patrick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

You can have one in your mail box in about 4 days from below..plus free shipping.

MLCS Dish Cutters, V-Groove, Sign Lettering, Router Letter Template Set, Sign Carving

========



patrick_g said:


> I live sort of at the edge of civilization and have general hardware and lumber yards as well as Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart, and the like as a source of tools and supplies so anything out of the plane Jane ordinary is difficult or impossible to find. Everyone has 90 degree V groove bits but no one has 120 degree V groove bits and I need a wider shallower cut (prefer 120 degree.) I thought of a few ways to try to get the cut by shimming/jigging etc but it got complicated for my beginner's skill level. Any suggestions where I might get a 120 degree V grooving bit without having to have one custom made (too pricy.)
> 
> TIA for any help,
> 
> Patrick


----------



## patrick_g (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you very much. I was having trouble due to my ignorance of where to look (or maybe what to use for a search argument in the search engines.)


----------



## patrick_g (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks again for the link. I ordered one of the 120 degree bits AND a dish cutter. Nice site. Free shipping at $50 or more so I went for the dish cuter and brought the total up to $51 and got the free shipping.

Patrick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Pat

Free is for me  too, I use them all the time and they backup what they sale 110 %..

====



patrick_g said:


> Thanks again for the link. I ordered one of the 120 degree bits AND a dish cutter. Nice site. Free shipping at $50 or more so I went for the dish cuter and brought the total up to $51 and got the free shipping.
> 
> Patrick


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

patrick_g said:


> I live sort of at the edge of civilization and have general hardware and lumber yards as well as Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart, and the like as a source of tools and supplies so anything out of the plane Jane ordinary is difficult or impossible to find. Everyone has 90 degree V groove bits but no one has 120 degree V groove bits and I need a wider shallower cut (prefer 120 degree.) I thought of a few ways to try to get the cut by shimming/jigging etc but it got complicated for my beginner's skill level. Any suggestions where I might get a 120 degree V grooving bit without having to have one custom made (too pricy.)
> 
> TIA for any help,
> 
> Patrick


Hello patrick,

Welcome to the Forum. Bob beat me to the suggestion. We also have a Oklahoma City Woodworking Supplies at Woodcraft â€“ Woodworking Store in Oklahoma City, OK not far from you live. It is on North May avenue I have been there several times. I did a search of their Web Site and they do not carry the 120 degree V groove bit. I also use the Core Box bit in my Sign Making.


----------



## patrick_g (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, Woodcrafters... the woodworking boutique (high prices implied.) Been there several times and spent more than I'll admit but they are frequently not first choice. Also quite a round trip, well over 100 miles for me.

I got the made in China MLCS router bits (120 degree V groove and the dish cutter) and the V groover worked well enabling me to relatively well copy a drawer front a couple times. It turns out my eyeball estimate of the 120 degrees was off a bit. Looks like the angle of the groove of the drawer fronts is probably closer to 130 or 135 degrees (didn't measure it.) Still, it was close enough. Few folks carry a protractor and a micrometer and a hand lens to inspect your work (thankfully.)

I'm sure the China made bits could be OK and be of better quality than the ones I typically pay $2 for in assortments. The Chinese put guys in orbit so they do have precision capabilities (they just might not connect with the source of these bits.) Time will tell how they will last.

Oh, by the way... I used MagSwitch feather boards in lieu of clamps to hold miter gage attachments in place as stops to limit the length of the V groove. Worked great. Surprise surprise, this was my first time using stops to limit the length of a miter cut and I had no way to easily accomplish it with clamps.

Patrick


----------



## ast (Aug 30, 2010)

patrick_g said:


> I live sort of at the edge of civilization and have general hardware and lumber yards as well as Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart, and the like as a source of tools and supplies so anything out of the plane Jane ordinary is difficult or impossible to find. Everyone has 90 degree V groove bits but no one has 120 degree V groove bits and I need a wider shallower cut (prefer 120 degree.) I thought of a few ways to try to get the cut by shimming/jigging etc but it got complicated for my beginner's skill level. Any suggestions where I might get a 120 degree V grooving bit without having to have one custom made (too pricy.)
> 
> TIA for any help,
> 
> Patrick


hi Patrick! 

just want to ask, what is the effect of a 120º v-groove bit? if we fold the wood, how many degrees will we achieve? Sorry, newbie question 

Alvin


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Patrick - since you have already completed the project, this is more FYI. They have 130, 140, 150* also. Ran across them window shopping on the internet
Alvin - this outfit also has a 91* advertised for folding. I haven't tried folding yet so don't know anything about it. I've been able to find most anything I wanted on this site but the downside is it isn't exactly bargain basement. :fie:
http://www.toolstoday.com/p-4926-v-groove-router-bits-carbide-tipped.aspx


----------



## ast (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the reply!

We're into graphics and we do some L-type counter cards, just thinking if we can use the v-groove to put channel at the back for folding, and which v-groove degrees we need to achive it. We need around 80º for the folded counter cards.


----------



## patrick_g (Jul 23, 2010)

ast said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply!
> 
> We're into graphics and we do some L-type counter cards, just thinking if we can use the v-groove to put channel at the back for folding, and which v-groove degrees we need to achive it. We need around 80º for the folded counter cards.


Sorry for late reply, I'm on vacation in Nova Scotia and just got connectivity. Makes little difference as I don't understand the question anyway or L-cards or...

The included angle of the removed wood is 120 degrees.

I didn't see the cutters with larger than 120 degrees when I looked at their listing on their web site. I'll have to look again.

Patrick


----------



## patrick_g (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone care to expand on the "wood folding" thing? I have no clue what is being discussed.

Pat


----------



## ast (Aug 30, 2010)

patrick_g said:


> Anyone care to expand on the "wood folding" thing? I have no clue what is being discussed.
> 
> Pat


Hi Patrick! Sorry for the late reply! 

we are making counter cards/table-top cards, and we dont want the card to stand 'stiffly-looking' at 90 degrees, we want a bit less than 90 degrees, lets say around 80 degrees  and to add, we plan to do this on versaboards, not wood  v-groove router bit is a good option, but dont know which bit to get to achieve the 80-degrees folded.


----------



## patrick_g (Jul 23, 2010)

If I understand what you want to do... which I think is have the reading portion of the little sign leaning back 10 degrees from vertical then a 160 degree V groove bit would do the trick without any complications in the setup. You'd just run the edge of the sign across the router table (or router across stock if going hand held.) If you build a jig to tilt the stock by 10 degrees then a 90 degree V groove bit would do the job just fine.

If this doesn't make sense then note the grey beard and hair in my avatar and chalk it up to senility.

Sometimes decoding one of my explanations is like having a swarm of bees buzzing around inside your head but well, there they are!

Patrick


----------



## williamswood (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi I found some 120 degree cutters, they are also from china. I found on ebay uk i did try to post a link but Haven't enough posts yet.

I was looking for something wider and and better quality. (shank size not relevant.)


----------

